# Laundry Room Woes



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I knew there would be a drawback to making this room so much easier to access. Kimi has been sorting through her boxes, trying to consolidate as much as she can and get rid of some unnecessary stuff. Fine. I applaud that. What I DONT like is that the boxes are stacked precariously all over my laundry room, making it dangerous to open the dryer or hang up clothes! Not to mention that the baby has decided that unloading the dryer is the most fun ever. I can just see it now-headlines reading "infant buried under toppled box tower. mother in tears, grandmother arrested". SO, I am hauling them out and putting them where they belong. Again. 

All I wanted was a nice place to do the wash and get it put away. And maybe a nice little spot for my computer. (which, by the way, is now constantly buried in dirty dishes and overflowing ashtrays. the no smoking in mom's room rule is consistently ignored-so i changed the password on the computer....hahahahahah) Why is it so hard to get the people in this house to leave me just a smidgin of space to call my own? Huh? The 4 foot section that my desk takes up is the only place in this house that I can call mine. Otherwise, you wouldn't even know I lived here. GRRRR! Get out of my office!!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Isnt there something scientific about an empty space? Children abhore the vacuum cleaner? Wait no its nature abhores a vacuum. :rotfl: 
Ninn I used to duct tape my fridge and dryer closed when my boys were little. Run the tape over the door and onto the top where they cant reach it and fold it over to make a tab there so you can open and close it. It may look awful but it beats cleaning up a mess all the time.

~~Sumer


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, most of it is back to normal. I am putting an infant gate up to keep him out of the room for a while, till he learns the meaning of the word NO. If he runs true to form, the gate should come down when he leaves for college.


----------

